# engine break mod?



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

ok guys i have a mod in mind and need to get some input on if it will work or not. the thing is i just hate the engine break om my brute, for trail ridin it is a pain in the azzzz. what i want to try to do is put a switch in line to turn it off when not needed and then turn it on when needed on declines . has any done this yet ?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if that can be done. If you disconnect the engine brake wires with the key on it will send the bike into limp mode. Some of the electrical gurus may known more about this.

You can remove the brake fork to get ride of the engine brake but then its gone for good or until you re install the fork.

Besides you do realize the engine brake only works at low speeds right? Even if you do remove the fork the belt will still slow you down same as it does now until you get at a low enough RPM for the primary to disengage which is below 10mph in most cases.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

If you remove the KEBC Fork, you wont even notice the KEBC being gone like Metal Man said. A way you can control the bike on down hill grades is to blip the throttle to keep the belt ingauged. My KEBC has been completely removed, including the bearing on the primary clutch cover, and I ride the Hatfield McCoy trails in WV, and I havn't had any problems with out the KEBC. Hope this helps.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

ok that make sence, its just tough when manuvering through tight slow trails . i do realize it has a its function. i heard the maroon spring will not let the brake unless u tap the gas a little


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey muddy brute how did u disconnect the power with out a trouble code and limp mode?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

The power is not disconnected, everything is hooked up as normal and the KEBC still makes the normal noise, I just have the fork removed and the bearing on the primary clutch cover plate has been machined off of the cover plate. Everything (electrical) is still factory, and I do not get any error codes. I have the V-Force John stage 2 clutch mod.

I also have the maroon primary spring, and like I said earlier, just blip the throttle if you need the engine to help with the breaking, otherwise I just use the hand breaks a little more. The maroon primary with the KEBC fork removed takes a little getting use to, but you will get use to it fairly easy. I have gotten so use to it now, I don't even notice that I am blipping the throttle untill I have already bliped the throttle...lol.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You can remove it completely using a dg-6 module.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep just remove the fork that's it. I don't loose my engine braking till 2mph. However if you buy the DG-6 http://www.diamondgracing.com/page/page/3692038.htm. I think you can put the KEBC on a switch in line to turn it off & on at will.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

thanks guys i will try takin the fork out and see how it does


----------

